# Where is the 5 day course?



## mavrik (Jun 7, 2013)

Where is this course?  I signed up on this page http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse and got an email that said to sign up at the link and it gave me the same link as above.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe it was some kind of glitch, did you try again?


----------



## mavrik (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't try again, it looks like an endless loop of trying to sign up for the course.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2013)

Try it again and if it doesn't work I will contact Jeff and see what is going on.


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry you are having trouble. If there is a problem I am sure it will be fixed soon..


----------



## mavrik (Jun 15, 2013)

I wrote Jeff and I never received a response or the e-course. I only get the newsletter trying to sell me stuff.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 15, 2013)

Mavrik said:


> I wrote Jeff and I never received a response or the e-course. I only get the newsletter trying to sell me stuff.



I sent a message to Jeff and the Admin team so hopefully they will get it working for you soon!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mavrik,

It says you are already signed up for the ecourse with the email address you have on file. Please check your email again and spam folders if you have them.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## mavrik (Jun 18, 2013)

I am getting the newsletter, which means it's not going to a spam folder.

I did get the course, thank you.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Noticed that you haven't signed in at Roll Call......the link would be there for the E-Course too.  Would you mind stopping by there and introducing your self to SMF?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------



## jsimonking (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, I experienced the same.yy


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

JSimonKing said:


> Yes, I experienced the same.yy


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

would you mind introducing yourself in Roll Call!  I can give you a link to get signed up and Welcome you to SMF!

Kat


----------



## forbey (Nov 3, 2013)

I believe I signed up for the course as well, but I never received any notification.  How can I get the 5-Day Course?

Jay


----------

